# Your city outskirts or suburbs



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

crazyjoeda said:


> That is cool.


I agree. The setting for that house is AWESOME!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

>


This looks like an American suburb! By the way, is that a shopping mall on the center?


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

yes, its a shopping mall.


the first picture was meaux , the next ones are marne la vallée


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Shopping malls are not unique just to America. There are many in London and its suburbs, and I have seen scores of them in Asia.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah lot's of shopping malls in London's suburbs.

Lakeside.








Harlequin.








Bluewater.
















Galleria.
















Brent X.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sunway city- Kuala Lumpur's suburb


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

Melbourne Australia
























Funnily enough my house is in that pic ^^


----------



## davidjiao2008 (Jul 9, 2009)

nice picture


----------



## davidjiao2008 (Jul 9, 2009)

*i like this*



nazrey said:


> Sunway city- Kuala Lumpur's suburb


i like this


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

i_am_hydrogen said:


> *Oak Park*


Frank Lloyd Wright?


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

Dublin City Ireland









































south eastern suburbs








western suburbs








south dublin suburbs


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Suburbs of Frankfurt. You can also see the Airport.


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

Some of Jakarta's Suburbs:

BSD City- 20 Km Southwest of Downtown:



=NaNdA= said:


> BSD Junction


BSD City Modern Market :
by rilham2new:



















Lippo Village, Karawaci - 25 km West of Downtown :

By jrot:


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

*Katowice and its aglo, Upper Silesia*


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Zurich:
Schwammendingen









Spreitenbach









Meilen









Horgen









Zollikon









Affoltern


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The suburbs of Nouméa, New Caledonia. Not what you usually see at SSC.




































































































Roquefort cheese anyone?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow, can I live there???


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^I think so, now that Switzerland has finally entered the Schengen area. But you'd have to speak fluent French to find a job there.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Another thread ruined by people posting way too many pictures and by others quoting these said posts..... seriously, mods should brig those who do it.

anyways, here are two videos I made in the bus last sunday in a Lima working class suburb.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

srry double post


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

This is a new suburban neighbourhood outside Monterrey








These are new suburban neighbourhoods outside the city of Chihuahua
















and here's one of lower income housing outside the Federal District

















Picture of some house for sale in my neighbourhood, we are in a subdivision about 15kms north east outside of town.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> ^^I think so, now that Switzerland has finally entered the Schengen area. But you'd have to speak fluent French to find a job there.


Oh, cochons! Je ne parle pas la belle langue de la grande nation. C'etait toujour trop difficulte pour le petit suisse alemand qui s'appelle Küsel  J'attenderai la vie prochaine pour une réincarnation à Nouméa


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^C'est pas si mal.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Mais pas parfait pour travailler...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Ça s'apprend. Tout s'apprend. Tu viens faire un bain d'immersion de deux mois à Genève avant de partir et ça ira. :lol:

The problem is more the distance (24 hours by plane to go from Paris to Nouméa, so you'll be far from your friends and family), the cost of getting there (cheapest round trip ticket is 1,350 euros off-season; they have cheaper tickets on Air Austral with stop-over in Réunion, but it's like a one-day-and-half flight). Life there is also very expensive since they import everything from far-away (1 kilo of tomatoes costs 6 euros for example). But beyond those financial parameters, it's Paradise according to all the people I've heard who lived there. People are extremely friendly, unlike in Europe, almost Californian in their attitude so to speak. And the economy is not in recession unlike the rest of the world (it was booming these past years, and this year it has slow growth, but growth anyway compared to busted Europe and North America).


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Where do you meet all these unfriendly europeans  lol


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen suburbs..


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Most of Hartford's suburbs are covered by mature forest...the closest areas in this pic are VERY affluent, btw.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Justme said:


> ^^ Where do you meet all these unfriendly europeans  lol


Probably those Europeans who don't like Parisians.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Justme said:


> ^^ Where do you meet all these unfriendly europeans  lol


Is that a serious question?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Justme said:


> ^^ Where do you meet all these unfriendly europeans  lol


Oh, there are plenty of places. :lol:

What I meant is most Europeans don't have this Californian attitude that you can find in New Caledonia (saying hi in the street, smiling at strangers, befriending people very quickly, being a lot into outdoor activities, being positive minded most of the time). In Europe, by and large (there are of course regional differences), the mentality is more old world: great reservation with strangers, a bit of mistrust, a mind bent on irony and sometimes sarcasm, less enthusiasm for new things.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I think that's more of a stereotype. You can find that mentality in parts of the US and the world too. Honestly, I sort of prefer that way instead of random strangers saying hi to and pretending to care about me and such.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

brisavoine said:


> Oh, there are plenty of places. :lol:
> 
> What I meant is most Europeans don't have this Californian attitude that you can find in New Caledonia (saying hi in the street, smiling at strangers, befriending people very quickly, being a lot into outdoor activities, being positive minded most of the time). In Europe, by and large (there are of course regional differences), the mentality is more old world: great reservation with strangers, a bit of mistrust, a mind bent on irony and sometimes sarcasm, less enthusiasm for new things.


Well, for a start, when I was last in California I didn't exactly see that attitude you speak of. I was actually warned off the streets on several occasions in LA, once even by a car stopping and some guy screaming at me that I must be crazy walking on that particular street (day time) unless I wanted to get shot. 

That said, I was in the larger cities, and that is what I think is the difference. I have been to New Caledonia, and found it to be a very small place population wise. When people live in small towns or cities they tend to be friendlier to strangers than those from big cities. 

I don't see any real difference in big city attitudes between say Frankfurt, Sydney or San Francisco. But when I am in a smaller town or the countryside in those countries, new world or old, people are a lot friendlier. And I found it no different in New Caledonia.

Let's face it, it's a small place as far as population goes, so it has the small town mentality. I never found people smiling and talking at random to me in the center of town, but I did get more smiles when I was out in the outskirts or in the countryside just as I have when travelling the smaller towns of Portugal, Germany, England or wherever.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Walking in LA... I'm not surprised you experienced that. Lol.

About small vs. big cities, it's true it plays a role, but beyond that there are also cultural differences from continent to continent that have a huge impact, big or small city. I absolutely disagree that people react the same in SF and Frankfurt. For once I lived in SF, and people there are much friendlier than people in Frankfurt (or any other large European city for that matter, except perhaps the Spanish cities). People in Frankfurt are distinctly much colder and distant when they don't know you.

As for New Caledonia per se, I know places in France as lightly populated as New Caledonia, and people there are not as friendly as New Caledonians. In fact it is in the French countryside that people tend to be the most mistrusting (they often have dogs that bark at you, and they look at you from far away). In small French cities people are not as stressed as in big cities, so the attitudes are a bit more relaxed, but still, it's nothing like what I experienced on the US West Coast. South-West France is probably the most relaxed part of France, where people are the nicest, and yet I don't find people in South-West France nearly as friendly as in the SF Bay Area, let alone smaller Californian cities.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I visited SF years ago, and nobody(except for those who worked in retail) really smiled at me or said hi. Its the same thing here in Baltimore area except for some neighbors in my suburban dumb. Being friendly is rather subjective IMO.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Visiting a place is not the same thing as living in a place. People should always keep this in mind. As a tourist, you see only the surface of things. That's especially true in some cities that are harder to get a grip of such as LA for instance. I'm not surprised Justme wrote what he/she wrote about LA, but personally I lived on and off in LA, I have many friends there, and I can tell you the people there are quite friendly once you start to meet people, and they are very accepting, something that I have never experienced in Europe (being accepted very quickly and not having to prove your worth or whatever).


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

People in the Baltimore metro are friendly too, but lot of it is what I call "fake friendless", and as I mentioned before, not everybody in the US is as open as California is when coming to making friends(Seattle, Boston, and Minneapolis comes in mind).


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

LtBk said:


> People in the Baltimore metro are friendly too, but lot of it is what I call "fake friendless".


I don't know Baltimore. I know Washington DC, the Maryland suburbs of Washington, and Annapolis (one of the my favorite places in the US). I found the people in the Maryland suburbs and in Annapolis very nice. I could definitely see myself living there. But there's a little something of the Pacific climate, the West attitude that is missing. I couldn't express it in words.

You call it "fake friendliness". Europeans usually call it "shallowness" (I've heard so many Europeans living in California complaining how the Americans were "shallow"), but personally I'd much rather have friendly shallowness than unfriendly deepness of feelings, if you see what I mean.


LtBk said:


> not everybody in the US is as open as California is when coming to making friends(*Seattle*, Boston, and Minneapolis comes in mind).


Seattle I have my reservations.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Its worse here in suburban Baltimore. People will be friendly with you, but as soon as they learn more about you or dislike some things about you, their attitudes towards you will change for the worst. And despite people being "open" to friends, people here(at least those around my age) tend to hang out with only their high school friends.



> Seattle I have my reservations


From what I read, people in Seattle are far more reserved and antisocial than Europeans.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I heard Baltimore isn't exactly the most joyful in the US, yes. Lots of crime too.


----------

